# DOES HE HAVE SHOW PROSPECT?



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

This is my ASH, he arrived last week. We brought him from Perth. He is only 4yr and around 15hh haven't measured him yet. I am not sure what i want to do with him yet. I am interested in taking him in Led in, at shows. Whats your opion? I am probally going to ride him too. :wink: 





























THE MAN IN THE PICTURE IS A STABLE HAND, I ASKED HIM AND HE DOESN'T MIND BEING IN THE PICTURE! :wink: 

Thanks in advance,

sweetypie


----------



## Miss Dent (Sep 11, 2007)

wow sweetiepie!! he looks very nice!!
he has a very kind eye. He look like he would be very gentle..

goodluck ith whatever you do with him!


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

:shock: THAT HORSE SCREAMS OUT " BEAUTIFUL". He is very very very nice! What a stupid question asking if he has Show prospect!!! OFCOURSE HE DOES!! What a Beauty, espicually so young! You got a hell of a future on your hands, he has looks, conformation and the instant vibe!! WELL DONE :wink:


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

I think he's nice. He has a very pretty face and kind eyes. Show? sure. People show lots of ugly horses and he's not ugly at all so I'm sure he'd win. Beautiful coloring.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

can you get a pic of him standing square?, it's hard to determin what he really looks like, i though horses weren't being moved around the country yet?


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

Kansas Twister, in WA where the flu hasn't contracted you still are, with a permit ofcourse. Sweetypie the horse standing square would be good!! :wink:


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

Here we go as promised..... Him standing square.  Hope this helps!!! 










:wink:


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Nice conformation.


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

:lol: Thanks guys!! I am proud of him to!! :wink: 

I really do hope he does well!! :?


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

hmm his back seems a little short for my liking. His hindquarters seem a little small in comparison with the rest of his body, but it might be the angle of the pic. is he full ASH?


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

Yeh he is a Full ASH. Well according to his papers :lol: 

Thanks for your comments Mell!!


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

no probs


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

no probs


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

Yeah, he is cute. his hindquarters do seem a little small and his neck is a little skinny. 

What are you going to show him in?


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

He looks lovely!! Definitely a show prospect! Sweet face, kind eye, nice movement (from what I can see) and with work his body should mature out very nicely.
And the good thing about ASH is that they can do anything! Just avoid the snobbery in the show ring by not letting on that he's a ASH. Not sure if it happens in WA but over here some judges will only look at the TB or TB Xs and as soon as you mention they're ASH immediately they start looking down their noses at you. Sad but true. 

I had a fabulous ASH mare, and I would only let on about her breeding after she had won her classes!!  That stuffed 'em!


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

> He looks lovely!! Definitely a show prospect! Sweet face, kind eye, nice movement (from what I can see) and with work his body should mature out very nicely.
> And the good thing about ASH is that they can do anything! Just avoid the snobbery in the show ring by not letting on that he's a ASH. Not sure if it happens in WA but over here some judges will only look at the tb or tb Xs and as soon as you mention they're ASH immediately they start looking down their noses at you. Sad but true.
> 
> I had a fabulous ASH mare, and I would only let on about her breeding after she had won her classes!! That stuffed 'em!


Oh really!! Im a judge... and i don't look down at ASH....NOT AT ALL!! But i guess im 1 of a couple of Thousand in Australia. They do have overall nice movement... temperment and conformation. And yes as he is only 4yr he does have maturting to go... Since ASH have TB and ARAB in them (they don't devolp till later).

So yes im with Frog sweetypie.... he does have Show prospect!!!!


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

:?: Forgive my ignorance please  But that is an ASH?


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

ASH - Australian Stock Horse.

Certainly not all judges are like that DW, please no disrespect intended. It is usually the clique/namy type judges, those that seem to care more about who they place rather then what horse. Thankfully they are getting less and less, or just more educated these days

I used to ride warmbloods when the show hunter classes first came into play and some judges would look at me like I was riding a cow, but since some of the bigger names started bringing them out, it's all changed. Unfortunately that is how our sport is, you either like it or lump it


----------



## Pilot1 (Dec 3, 2007)

Wow he looks wonderful. Just at a quick glance I can't notice anything wrong with him. Beautiful. You better show him/


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

Thank you frog. And your right about what some judges think of WB's. Some are alittle to big built for hacking, as i class a show horse as elegant. But in saying that, if a WB entered in my class, i wouldnt down it just because of the breed! See in the showing world now, if your horse isnt realated to 'Willowcraft' or 'Jaybee'... they are graded as lower. Stupid i know. Sweetypie... how did he go anyway?


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

i think he is beautifully put together and a right looker at that 

i really think it shouldnt matter what breed the horse is just as long as he does the right things in the ring


----------



## TheStables (Dec 29, 2007)

Beautiful and very leggy. I'm partial to the hunter ring or dressage. Good luck with whatever you do! What a looker!


----------

